
Ask HN: How can I get my target market out of Facebook and into my platform? - EO-IO
Hello HN, 
I live in a country where virtually every business related situation is done on facebook groups&#x2F;pages.<p>To illustrate here are a few examples :<p>- If an HR guy is looking for a freelance dev&#x2F;marketer&#x2F;whatever for his company, he goes to Facebook freelance groups and just posts about it to get dozens of CVs.<p>- If someone is looking for a review on a particular restaurant, they go to another facebook group to ask about it.<p>- If someone is looking to buy a particular item that is not available on the corner of the street, same.<p>- If someone is looking to get traffic for their new product, facebook groups again.<p>And the list goes on.<p>My question is : How can I get those people to ditch facebook and use my platform instead to fill their needs ? OR How can I turn this into my advantage somehow ?<p>Cheers
======
emef
If using fb for all these use cases is _working_ for people, why would they
switch? It's free and ubiquitous, there would be no reason to use something
else unless fb fell out of favor en masse.

You haven't been very specific about your use case but it sounds like you may
need some critical mass to be successful (chicken and egg problem?). Probably
you need word of mouth from a core set of people that love the hell out of
your product and will actively convince people to switch.

